# SEPTEMBER Outdoors Photography Contest



## Waterwings (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay, said I was gonna wait until Monday to post the new theme, but might as well get 'er done, lol.

The theme for September is an *Open Theme*. Post whatever you want, as long as....

1) You personally took the shot
2) Must have made at least 4 legitimate posts during August 2010.
3) There are no boats in the photo
4) It's not illegal _or_ immoral
5) - Only minimal photoshopping/alterations done to the shot. Cut & Pasting/Cloning other images into the shot is not permitted.
- Typical post-processing can be done, ie., cropping, rotating if needed, sharpening, curves, levels, contrats, brightness, etc.
6) The photo has not been used for any previous contests here at TinBoats. 

Start date is today: Sept. 1, 2010
End date: Last day of September 2010


Rules subject to change as needed.

Link to the photo submissions: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=15534


----------

